# sarms



## Eddias

Looking at the world of Sarms like MK2866, s4, and Lgd. as far as brands which ones are the real deal versus the crap. thanks in advance.


----------



## Vibora

I've used Research SARMs/Receptor Chem for the past few years. Good to go and they've undergone independent testing to verify legit.

The enhanced athlete stuff seems to be gtg too (despite their questionable youtube marketing). Olympus etc also.

Anyone who's been around for a few years will be good, I'd stay away from anyone who's just hit the market as these have become more popular now hence oversupply of bunk raws.


----------



## Eddias

Vibora said:


> I've used Research SARMs/Receptor Chem for the past few years. Good to go and they've undergone independent testing to verify legit.
> 
> The enhanced athlete stuff seems to be gtg too (despite their questionable youtube marketing). Olympus etc also.
> 
> Anyone who's been around for a few years will be good, I'd stay away from anyone who's just hit the market as these have become more popular now hence oversupply of bunk raws.


 thank you will do some research


----------



## swashy

which sarm did you use and what was your results like

do you need pct afterwards


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Eddias said:


> Looking at the world of Sarms like MK2866, s4, and Lgd. as far as brands which ones are the real deal versus the crap. thanks in advance.


 always went with SARMS from irc.bio or researchliquids. Both legit and cheap (enough)

Also im pretty sure Olympus LAbs do one called Mass GH which is mk677+LGD dosed nicely for a good price.

thatll do the job.


----------



## 66983

For reference:

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/

Selective androgen receptor modulators or SARMs are a novel class of androgen receptor ligands. They are intended to have the same kind of effects as androgenic drugs like anabolic steroids but be much more selective in their action and considered to possess less unwanted side effects.

As with most performance or physique enhancing products some suit better for some goals than others.

So this is a very brief guide/identification process to help assist you in your research, and only based on opinion and feedback as opposed to any actual scientific studies.

Ostarine / MK-2866

This was along with Andarine the first SARM to become publicly known and of interest to bodybuilding.

Osta is probably best used during cutting phases as its strongest characteristic is the preservation of muscle tissue so an attribute particularly suited to a calorie deficit scenario.

For this reason it can be a great choice to stack with a more directly cutting orientated option such as S4 Andarine or GW-510516.

S4 Andarine

This along with GW is probably the most popular cutting choice. Like with Ostarine it was developed as a treatment to prevent muscle waste.If being compared to a traditional anabolic it might resemble Winstrol.

LGD-4033

LGD has shown the most ability of any SARM to put on size that could be considered a bulk. This will, of course, be dependent upon the diet used.

LGD-4033 is expected to produce the therapeutic benefits of testosterone with improved safety, tolerability.

MK-677 / Ibutamoren

Ibutamoren is a non-peptidic, potent, long-acting, orally-active, and selective agonist of the ghrelin receptor and a growth hormone secretagogue, mimicking the growth hormone-stimulating action of the endogenous hormone ghrelin.

This in turn makes it very flexible and able to serve purposes for both gaining and losing goals and always a good stacking option.

GW-510516 / Cardarine

This is commonly regarded as the fat burning SARM and therefore needless to say it is most popular on cutting cycles though there is a possibility it can sit nicely on a bulking cycle too in an effort to restrict fat gain and keep gains leaner.

SR-9009 / Stenabolic

This SARM is very good at boosting metabolic activity making it suitable for cutting, but also as it is reported to offer endurance benefits too can be considered versatile in use depending on ones goals and diet plan.

RAD-140

This SARM is potentially a medical alternative to testosterone therapy in males as it reacts on hormone receptors much in the same way as testosterone and without the documented side effects associated with large dosing of testosterone.Therefore, it would generally be considered as a better fit for bulking cycles and stack well with the likes of LGD-4033.

YK-11

This SARM is known to attach to the androgen receptor and is perhaps best considered as the myostatin inhibiting SARM and makes more follistatin.

It is arguably the most androgenic like SARM and most popular in bulking cycles.

LIST OF POTENTIAL SARM SIDE EFFECTS

VIRILIZATION - Female users need to pay close attention when using SARMS. Just like using steroids can cause the development of masculine features by reducing the femininity of the user, the same can happen when using SARMS. What makes a major difference is the fact that a female would have to use large doses of SARMS for a prolonged period of time in order to experience these symptoms. Therefore, in this regard SARMS are even less harmful than Anavar, which is known in the bodybuilding circles as the best steroid for women due to its mild side effects.

BALDNESS - For people who have a predisposition to balding, SARMS can speed up the process. Again, the same side effects a person can experience on steroids, apply to SARMS as well. The good thing when it comes to balding is that SARMS are not very androgenic, and balding is associated with products that have higher androgenic properties such as Dianabol and Anadrol. Therefore they are safer to use than steroids in this regard.

GYNECOMASTIA - The fact that SARMS have a 10:1 anabolic to androgen ratio makes them much safer to use when it comes to gynecomastia issues or water retention as well. The estrogen in your body will not raise significantly, and therefore the feminizing effects that occur when taking injectable testosterone or oral pills such as Dianabol don't have a chance to develop at moderate doses. If these side effects do occur, it is easy to treat them by taking an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex, Clomid or Tribestan.

SUPPRESSION OF NATURAL TESTOSTERONE - SARMS can cause the suppression of natural testosterone if the cycle last for a long time (6-12 weeks, depending no the product). Ostarine can suppress natural testosterone production in a similar way that Winstrol does, as both products have a highly anabolic effect. A product called SARM S-23 should be avoided for this very reason, as it greatly supresses testosterone production in the body. Because of these potential side effects, it is advised to do a Post Cycle Therapy after longer cycles, and sometimes even after a cycle of 4-5 weeks as a general precaution.

BLURRED VISION - This side effect has caught the attention of many on the internet and spread like wildfire. No one wants to risk their vision for bigger muscles! This is a completely natural response. Some users of Ostarine on internet forums reported having this issue, that resolved after discontinuing the usage of the product. It is interesting that this side effect didn't occur in clinical trials, but it's still worth mentioning.

CONCLUSION

To sum up the SARMS side effects, they are generally the same ones that are associated with using steroids. The positive thing is that for a person to experience them it would a very non-sensical approach. For any reasonable person who uses these products at moderate doses and for a few weeks, there is no danger of serious side effects. I hope this article has helped you learn more about SARM side effects.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

I've said it many times and I'll say it again.

SARMS are costly overhyped bull and a poor approximation to what they're trying to copy. Eg S4 v Winnie, LGD v deca, etc etc.

The only reason for their financial success is because they're legal.


----------



## Sasnak

^this.

Same as the "legal highs". I know many (if not all) have been outlawed due to changes in legislation but when they were about from my limited experience with them you get less than 15 percent of the drug they are supposedly mimicking but 100 percent of the sides.


----------



## JW210

Sasnak said:


> ^this.
> 
> Same as the "legal highs". I know many (if not all) have been outlawed due to changes in legislation but when they were about from my limited experience with them you get less than 15 percent of the drug they are supposedly mimicking but 100 percent of the sides.


 Yeah, snorting "Plant fooD" instead of cocaine was always a real bummer for me (only did it a few times). Epistane seems to be doing the job for me atm though and I'm going to be trying Superdrol in a while, though I suppose these aren't sarms, but they are "fake legal steroids" that are nonetheless effective.


----------



## _kevinjames_

Anyone any experience with german pharmaceuticals? Just ordered their osta 10s.


----------



## backdoorsmasher

Mate think about it, if sarms worked no one would use roids.

Pro tip: they dont work.

And why would you risk blindness and cancer.

Just stick to tried and true methods or nothing at all.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

AncientOldBloke said:


> I've said it many times and I'll say it again.
> 
> SARMS are costly overhyped bull and a poor approximation to what they're trying to copy. Eg S4 v Winnie, LGD v deca, etc etc.
> 
> The only reason for their financial success is because they're legal.


 I disagree.

They serve their own purpose - DONT try to use them instead of AAS, youll never get the results you expect.

They certainly work though.

Who ever said LGD was meant to be like Nandralone is retarded.


----------

